# Hymer table damage



## 100288 (Jul 31, 2006)

Recently purchased a hymer 574 with a damaged table top. 8 weeks later still waiting.
The table has been ordered through Hymer UK, who have been in touch with the factory, who tell him that their suppliers of the tables say that they are out of the specific formica.
It looks as though I may have to wait for a long time? Paul at Hymer was told that until there were sufficient orders for this type of formica the manufactures would not order a small ammount from their suppliers.
As a certain radio presenter would say "is it me"
QUESTION. Does anybody know the code or name of the formica used on a 03 hymer 574? or at least how to identify the type I have fitted.

Many thanks Mike.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi mike,

trouble is there are many makers of 'formica'. how bad is the damage?, was it purchased at hymer uk and if not was there an agreement to replace or discount to accomodate damage? i have found hymer uk to be either very helpful or very forgetful of queries  is it possible to patch with araldite which has been coloured to match?

simon


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

This is weird - seeing this. We have just returned from a weekend away during which my wife managed to drop a cupboard shelf, corner on to the table top smashing a 2 inch dent/hole in top.

I have decided to dismantle table and select a suitable alternative formica top and replace with that rather than try to get a new table from Hymer in Germany/ UK. 
Perhaps it would be better to do that and get Hymer UK to foot bill of replacing top and fitting it?

Just a thought? 

Cheers
Peter.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

We had a 694 with dark blue/black marble type effect to the table and worktop.
The table was damaged when we purchased the Van, we simply stuck formica over the top, having an off white finish this reflected light, giving an overhaul brighter lounge.

Roy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Only 8 weeks!!! Start getting worried at 8 months,the time it took Marquis to get our replacement worktop. I would still be waiting now if I had not personally visited AutoSleepers at Willersly.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

The word on the street is to try Hambilton Engineering:

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

Lots of positive comments about them: if they can't fix it, no-one can.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------

